
SURVEY: “Ethereum Is Doomed” or “Ethereum Is the Forefront”? - zipotm
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/3JBMJ77
======
Cypher
hopefully your survey does a better job at predicting the future than the
polls, big banks and bookmakers whom got Brexit wrong.

